

Ask HN: Mbps How much do you pay and where (city)? - merrick33

For those of you who pay per Mbps, I am wondering how much you pay, which city / hosting company. When it comes to colocation it seems there is no standard pricing, its how well you can negotiate.<p>To kick it off, I have a half rack at AIS in San Diego and pay $125/Mbps. AT&#38;T quoted me $500/Mbps unless I committed to 20Mbps at which point they might consider a price closer to $200/Mbps.<p>I also have a server at a friends rack at AT&#38;T and they have an impressive data center.
======
quellhorst
Less than $10/Mbps Colo4dallas with cogent bandwidth.

